# Disable FTPM?



## Space Dynamics (Feb 23, 2022)

Hello friends,

I have a 5700g and am having that stuttering issue related to the ftpm on windows 11 ( I have the latest bios and chipset updates etc). The bios on this motherboard doesn't seem to let me disable the built in ftpm on the chip.

Is there any way to disable ftpm in the OS?

Thanks!


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 23, 2022)

As far as I can tell, it's still got the same Asus BIOS if it's a prebuilt. Which means you should have access to the Search tool via F9. The specific entry should be called TPM device selection, under AMD fTPM configuration section.

Also look for a Trusted Computing section under Advanced tab.

If there's a newer BIOS, try updating it to see if it appears. It's pretty common on AMD platform to see corrupted/bad BIOS flashes resulting in entire missing sections/options, or just a bad BIOS version by the vendor (Asus) that's missing functionality.


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 24, 2022)

Space Dynamics said:


> stuttering issue related to the ftpm


how do you know that?

the firmware TPM is completely seperate from the CPU cores and architecture and does not use a single CPU cycle.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 24, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> how do you know that?
> 
> the firmware TPM is completely seperate from the CPU cores and architecture and does not use a single CPU cycle.



The "stuttering" in question is not really stuttering, more akin to extreme lag lasting 1-2 seconds every few hours regardless of what you're doing with your PC. It's extremely distinctive, coordinated, short-lived, and doesn't look/feel/sound like anything else. As all you have to do (obviously Win 11 is a bit more involved) is toggle it on and off to see whether it does anything, it's not hard at all to verify if fTPM is causing it.

Pretty night and day, tbh. If you don't have it, you don't have it. If you have it, you know exactly what it looks like. It's been around for a long time but since it's only been getting attention recently, probably because 11 has only been around for so long, so people have been turning their fTPMs on (most BIOSes used to auto disable it). It'll probably be a while before AMD looks into it and figures out why it's happening. It's not an 11 issue; if you're affected, you'll see it on 10 if you turn on fTPM.

AMD fTPM Causes Random Stuttering Issue : Windows11 (reddit.com)


----------



## freeagent (Feb 24, 2022)

That has been around for awhile no? I don't think that is fTPM, is it?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> That has been around for awhile no? I don't think that is fTPM, is it?



Previously vast majority of desktops did not enable fTPM by default, unless you knew you needed it for Bitlocker or something. Only around AGESA 1203 or 1204 did the vendors start auto-enabling fTPM to make it Win 11 ready OOB.

If you see it on your PC, no harm in toggling the switch to see what happens. One or two responses in the new thread said that disabling didn't make a difference. Most of the responses are positive. 

Bug only manifests every few hours/days, so you'll have to test it for a while before coming to conclusions. Was about every other day for me (twice a day sometimes). Had another bad run-in with 11 a month ago so went back to 10 and turned off fTPM just for fun. Only later did I see the reddit thread, and it's been more than a month without it happening once.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 24, 2022)

I have seen it a couple of times while running 3DMark06 and 3DM Vantage. But I haven’t seen it in game or anything like that.. just in a canned benchmark or two. But I don’t spend a ton of time gaming.. I get bored after about an hour


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I have seen it a couple of times while running 3DMark06 and 3DM Vantage. But I haven’t seen it in game or anything like that.. just in a canned benchmark or two. But I don’t spend a ton of time gaming.. I get bored after about an hour



It's just that it's very obvious when gaming or playing music because video, audio and input all lag simultaneously. And it's short enough that if you look away for a second, you're liable to miss it if it shows itself at that moment. I think at this point I've experienced it at least once during everything down to spreadsheets and Photoshop. Almost got me killed once while just seconds from touch down in the Viper


----------



## Space Dynamics (Feb 24, 2022)

Yea looks like there's nothing I can do in bios. No new settings after flashing either. It's a prebuilt so they must have just removed the option. I'll just wait for it to be patched. 

Thank you for the help!


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 24, 2022)

well then... i've never heard of that, never saw it and never had to deal with it.
and i own the whole Zen 2 and three lineup (some CPUs more than once)
if a fresh copy of windows does not fix it... i'd RMA the CPU and board and buy a 12600k.

btw. the person in the video stated that he disabled ftpm AND rolled back to windows 10.


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm having the same problem, and stuff like this makes me all the more excited for Nova Lake in a few years time so I can finally get back on an Intel platform. Tired seeing too much of this crap from AMD.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi,
Seems more like storage stream issue.

Anyone enable virtual security features in 10 or 11 ?


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 24, 2022)

With or without VBS and HVCI enabled, the same thing continues to happen. Windows 11.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> With or without VBS and HVCI enabled, the same thing continues to happen. Windows 11.


Hi,
Games installed on your crucial 500 ?


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 24, 2022)

Yes, but this doesn't only happen in gaming. It happens even if I'm just watching a video or simply idling.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2022)

Ouch 

If that's the case pci-e slot issues :/


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 24, 2022)

Or... AMD's garbage seeing as it's widespread.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> Or... AMD's garbage seeing as it's widespread.


Hi,
When I see something like that storage/ pci-e or power supply come to mind

But seeing it's amd, drivers have never been a strong point for them 
But of course MS have they ever helped amd driver wise ?

Could be high memory latency related this has always baffled me why this is so high on amd :/


----------

